
Strapped to Android, HTC Takes a Dizzying Ride to the Top - chaostheory
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2009/12/android-htc-profile/
======
RK
_“We are the second or the third best design house in the world when it comes
to mobile phones,” says Horace Luke, chief innovation officer at HTC._

 _HTC has also imbibed one of the greatest ideas of American business: It’s
okay to fail. HTC’s R &D division called has a “target failure rate” of 95
percent, says Luke. “A research lab has to come up with enough ideas that fail
fast and fail early so you can learn and harvest the right ones,” he says.
“That’s very different from the culture at Taiwan, where you have to be
successful all the time.”_

A lot of interesting quotes.

~~~
sree_nair
Why interesting?. just curious.

~~~
nailer
For me, it's refreshing to see someone acknowledge that:

* His company is the second best. Not 'the best', not 'aiming to be the best', but the second best, no spin.

* The Asian culture of success at all times prevents the kinds of great success associated with higher risk (and therefore occasional loss).

------
nailer
For HN folks that haven't played with HTC's Sense UI - their proprietary
Android home screen app, widgets, theme, and apps - it's a significantly
different experience from stock Android. The relationship between HTC and
Google is far better than, say, Motorola and Google.

It's simple things - normal Android doesn't have an indication to show which
home screen you're on. Or emphasize the 'Phone' as being more than just a
single app. Or show photos for your contacts. Or realize that a white globe
with blue dots doesn't constitute a globe for most humans.

Google make technically good software, but they _need_ someone like HTC to
show them how people use phones.

~~~
nailer
Another thought: HTC needs to stop letting carriers rename it handsets if it
wants the recognition it states in the article. Letting Verizon and T-Mobile
call the hero the 'Droid Eris' or 'T-Mobile G2' removes the credit from HTC
and turns them into another LG or Samsung.

------
rbanffy
Interesting page lay-out. I bet the lay-out artists at Wired have monitors
with more than 800 pixels vertically. On my 1024x1280 rotated screen, the
image is huge, but the page works. It won't fit whole on my notebook
(1280x800) built-in LCD and usability on such screens is seriously hampered.

------
bokchoi
Interesting article on Cher Wang, the co-founder of HTC:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2008/10/27/technology/companies/27wan...](http://www.nytimes.com/2008/10/27/technology/companies/27wang.html)

------
elblanco
Too bad their phones don't (yet) have a reputation for quality construction.

